# Pacamara roast profile



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Just roasted a Nicaraguan Pacamara fully washed from CC. 
It took ages!

Took around 12-13 minutes to first crack.

Is this the norm for these beans? They are huge to be fair, 
Roasted them for another 3 minutes to caramalise, smell good and taste good (ie. eating the bean so far) 
New roaster has a much better development!


----------



## Bev (Feb 18, 2020)

I've roasted these a few times on a gene cafe and I've found they seem to reach 1st crack quite quickly 🤔 My most recent roast hit 1st @ 9mins. On my machine at least, this bean just takes the heat so well that you can't take your eyes off them or they'll turn darker than you want.

how did they end up tasting?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

TomHughes said:


> Just roasted a Nicaraguan Pacamara fully washed from CC.
> It took ages!
> 
> Took around 12-13 minutes to first crack.
> ...


 They are a bitch to get right for espresso, everyone I have ever bought needed the grinder set to it's finest setting to get anything like a tasty shot and decent flow.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> They are a bitch to get right for espresso, everyone I have ever bought needed the grinder set to it's finest setting to get anything like a tasty shot and decent flow.


 I'm looking forward to trying them. They are currently in my off gas accelerator (airing cupboard)

I have had this experience with Monsooned Malabar. Luckily both flat burr grinders I have are so well aligned I can grind to near dust


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking back at my records I've only roasted one Pacamara which was a Honduran. The best roast (Ikawa home) was long steady and slow. Just over 10 min which is long for the Ikawa. FC was quiet averaging around 8:30 mark.

Exceptionally sweet, caramel, honey, apple. This was before I had the Cafelat Robot so never got to try it other than filter.

Hope you enjoy the results!


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

I bought 1kg (beans; roasted) from Black Cat Coffee and I simply can't get a decent espresso from them (Niche plus Vesuvius) whatever I try. Did anyone get these to work? !!!HELP!!!

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What are you doing?


----------

